# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mos më kërko

## e panjohura

Gurbeti

Te Vetmuar mbetem 
Si Dy Korba Te Zi
Asnje Fjal Nuk Qesim
Vetem Shiqojm Ne Fotografi

Kur Dale Ne Rruge
Femij Te Huaj Perqafoj
Te Me Shuhet Zjarri
Qe Une Perjetoj

Dhegjva Qe Te Eshte Rrite Djali
Degjova Qe Ke Nje Nuse Te Mire
Degjova Qe Te Eshte Rrudhur Balli
Degjova Qe Edhe Floket Tu Kan Thire

Ne Frymen E Fundit Bire
Athua Do Te Keme Pran
Apo Do Vdes Me Malle
Te Degjoj Thirrjen      Nane

----------


## e panjohura

MoS ME KERKO!!!

NESE NUK JAM TE VENDI E CAKTUAR
MOS ME KERKO
EDHE NESE DIKUSH PYET PER MUA
MOS I TREGO!!

THUAJ KA SHKUA NE MERGIM
MOS JU TREGO QE KAM VDEK
NUK DUA TE VINI KE VARRI IME
NUK DUA LOT NUK DUA VAJTIM

AS LULE NUK DUA MBI VARR
NJE GURE MBI VARRE E DUA
NJE EPITAF TA SHKRUANI
,,KA VDEK PA JETUA"

EMRIN TE LUTEM MOS MA SHKRUAJ
KE VARRI MOS MU PERKUL
NUK TE DUHET ASGJE
AJO QE NUK JETOJ KURR!!

----------


## e panjohura

Pse S'ME THE LAMTUMIRE???

PRITA KOHE TE GJATE
ZERIN TA DEGJOJ
FJALEN TENDE TE FUNDIT
KURR S'DO TA HARROJ

ISHIM SHUM TE RIJ
NDOSHTA NUK E KUPTUAM
MENDUAM QE DUHESHIM SHUM
SI DUKET U MASHTRUAM

TE GJITHA DO TI FALJA
EDHE UNE ISHA E RE
POR KURR S'DO TA FALI 
QE LAMTUMIRE S'ME THE

TE HARROJ NUK MUNDEM
KUJTIME KAM SHUM NE MEND
ZAVENDESIM NUK DUA
NE ZEMREN TIME S'KA VEND

NJE GJE E MESOVA
KURR S'DO TA HARROJ
FEMRA DIN ME DASHT 
MASHKULLI TE TRADHETOJ

----------


## e panjohura

Pse Keshtu????

Pse Na Ndan Te Mallkuarit?
Pse Na E Shuan Jeten Ne Rini
Pse Pasi U Dashtem Aq Shum
Pse Na E Bene Kete Tradheti

Druri I Takimeve Tona
Ka Nise Veq Te Thahet
Zemra Graviruar Ne Trung
Ka Fillua Te Ndahet

Mos Lejoni Askend
T'ju Nderhyj Ne Dashuri
Se Po U Bere I Bute 
Do Ta Pesosh Edhe Ti 

Mesohu Nga Keto Vargje
Jane Krejt Te Verteta
Dashurin Qe E Humba
Me Kuurr Nuk E Gjeta

As Ai Nuk E Gjeti 
Jetojm Ne Mjerim
Une Qaj Per Te 
Ai Per Fatin Tim

A U Ngopet Tani?
Qe Na Shifni Te Shkaterruar
Me Zemra Qe Digjen Ngadal
Me Shpirtera Te Perveluar

Ne Jemi Te Ndare 
Po Ju Si Jetoni?
Kur Na Shifni Te Vyshkur
Veteveten Do Mallkoni

Ja Arrijtet Qellimit
Por Jo Si Fitimtar
U Vyshken Dy Lule Te Njoma 
As Zoti Ska Me Ju Fale

----------


## e panjohura

[/AME][/color] Nuk Je Me

Nen Hijen E Atij Druri
Ku Takoheshim Une E Ti
As Bari Nuk Ka Me
U Tha Nga Lotet E Mi

Te Gjitha I Pa Ai Dru
Perqafimet,puthjet,ledhatimet
Tani Te Gjitha U Treten Me Ty
Mbeten Vetem Kujtimet

Nje Zog Mbi Ate Dru
Shum Dhimbshem Kendon
Me Duket Bashk Me Mua 
Edhe Ai Te Vajton

I Afrohem Ngadal Drurit
Zogu Ende Kendon
Kur Mua Me Rrjedhin Lotet
Atehere Zogu Pushon

Te Lutem O Zog I Bukur
Nje Te Me Premtosh
Edhe Un Kur S'do Jem Me
Edhe Mua Te Me Vajtosh!

----------


## e panjohura

Te Prita

Te Prita Te Vijsh Me Premtove
Kote U Bera Uje Nga Shiu
Nuk Erdhe
Ti Me Mashtrove
As Hijen Nuk Ta Pash Me
As Fjalet Nuk Ti Degjoj
Pse Ike Nga Une
Kurr S'do Kuptoj
Edhe Nese Vjen
Me Nuk Do Te Pres
S'do Behem Loder E Askujt
Perpara Do Te Vdes
Fjala Jote Ishte 
Vetem Nje Premtim
Mendove Qe Me Mashtrove
Por E Ke Gabim
Mashtrim I Bere Vetes
Me Teper Se Mua
Kjo Te Ti Nuk Qon Peshe
Je I Mesuar Me Mashtrua
Kurr Nuk Do Ta Fali
As Ne Prag Te Vdekjes
Ti Mashtrues I Mallkuar
Ti Shkaterrues I Jetes
Mos Mendo Qe Do Jesh I Qete
Qetesin Nuk Do Ta Kesh
Ai Qe Qesh I Fundit
Shum Me Embel Qesh
Nuk Do Te Qaj Per Ty
Se Ishe Tradhetar
Ti Do Te Verbohesh 
Per Mua Duke Qare

----------


## e panjohura

Me Takonte!!!!!

Me Takonte Lumturija
Ti Ma Mohove
E Imja Ishte Jeta
Ti Ma Shkaterrove

Pse Ishe Kaq I Vrazhd Me Mua??
E Dij Pa Ma Thene Fare
Nuk Dijta Te Genjej
Nuk Dijta Te Behem Tradhetare

Njeriu Si Je Ti
Shum Do Te Jeton
Por Jo Si Qenje Njerzore
Po Si Monstrum Qe Tradheton

U Betove Genjeshtar
Se Me Nuk Tradhetoj
Edhe Ta Coptosh Hekurin Me Dhemb
Kurre S'do Te Besoj!!!!!

----------


## e panjohura

Pa Titull!!

Trupi Po Me Dridhet Sot
Syte Me Mbyllen Me Lote
Eshte Nje Ndjenj Mallengjimi
S'mund Ti Ndali Dot
As Kete Dridhje
As Keta Lote

Veshet Gjysem Te Mbyllur
Nga Larg Degjohet Nje Ze
Diqka Mundohet Te Me Thot
Nuk Kuptoj Asgje

Edhe Njehere Mundohem
Ti Ndali Kto Dridheje
Ti Ndali Keta Lot
Ti Hapi Keta Vesh
Por Nuk Mundem Dot

S'do Mundohesha Kurr
Te Gjitha Do I Kisha Lene
Por Ja Vlen Te Mundohesh
Per Ata Qe Te Therrasin  Nane

----------


## bebushja

oh zot sa dhimbje sa lote sa trishtim :i ngrysur: 
e panjohura te perqafoj forte ,skam fjal te ngushelloj  :i ngrysur: 
me vjen shume keq  kure lexoj ne vargjet e tua dhimbjen e humbjes se dashuris,dhimbjen e te mohuarit nene,pra femijen e ka mar ai,deshiren e zjart per ta pasur pran femiun tend,dhe me vjen keq per njerzit qe ju kan ber aq keq sa me futjen e tyre ne jeten tuaj ju larguan nga njeri tjetri,skam fjale ,i lexova dhe rilexova  krijimet e tua,uroj me shpirt qe nje dite tek ty te kthehet lumturia dhe femijen qe ta kan mar padrejtsisht ta kesh ne krahet e tua e te ti gezohesh teksa ai ritet.ngushellohu me faktin se nje dite femija do te njof dhe vlersoj perpjekjet dhe vuajtjet e tua .kurajo vetem kurajo per te perballuar,sepse zoti eshte i madh dhe te shperblen kure ti se pret,me respekt perkraje dhe ngohtesi shoqerore bebushja

----------


## e panjohura

FALENDEROJ SHUM PER FJALET QE MI THUA DHE LUTEM QE ASKUSH MOS TA PERJETOJ DHEMBJEN SI.......e panjohura

----------


## DI_ANA

Te lutem shume mos u merzit...
I kam lexuar dhe une te gjitha shkrimet e tua dhe te kuptoj,kuptoj se cfare fshihet mbas ketyre fjaleve,mbas kesaj brenge dhe zhgenjimi,mbas ketyre vuajtjeve qe nuk do doja t,ja uroja as hasmit vete!
Nuk je "e panjohura",je dikush qe ke luftuar per jeten,je dikush qe ke bere c;eshte e mundur per ta jetuar dhe jetuar ashtu sic duhej jetuar,je dikushi qe ke dhene dhe nuk ke marre,je dikushi qe eshte merzitur nga brenga dhe nga deshperimi sot,madje edhe nga mosbesimi per asgje ne lidhje me jeten,Je dikush me zemer dhe me nje zemer te thyer sot,....Nuk je e panjohura per mua..je "luftetarja"!
Te lutem ngrihu dhe lufto,te lutem merri forcat qe ke lene pas teje,lufto per cka te duket e nevojeshme per te luftuar,lufto per cka ke humbur,lufto sepse keshtu eshte jeta,lufto kunder padrejtesise dhe dhimbjes,lufto qe nje dite te jesh e qete,lufto qe nje dite te shtrengosh ne gjirin tend njerezit qe do aq shume ....
Je "luftetarja" dhe jo e panjohura....
Do te jem mikja jote per gjithcka,me shkruaj.


respekte fort

----------


## e panjohura

LuFTEN ME TE MADHE E BEJE ME VETEVETEN POR...GJITHMON ME MUND AJO ANA E LIGE E JO KJO QE UNE DESHIROJ TE FALENDEROJ SHUM PER FJALET E MIRA QE MI SHKRUAN KETO DO ME NDIHMOJN TE BEHEM,,LUFTARE"ME NDJENJAT E MIJA 
      e panjohura

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> LuFTEN ME TE MADHE E BEJE ME VETEVETEN POR...GJITHMON ME MUND AJO ANA E LIGE E JO KJO QE UNE DESHIROJ TE FALENDEROJ SHUM PER FJALET E MIRA QE MI SHKRUAN KETO DO ME NDIHMOJN TE BEHEM,,LUFTARE"ME NDJENJAT E MIJA 
>       e panjohura


*e panjohura me vjen vertet keq per keto qe po lexoj.dua te them  qe te ofroj mbeshtetjen time.esht e vertet qe jeta esht lufte dhe sa her qe humbet duhet te mesosh nga ajo humbje dhe te pergatitesh qe heren tjeter ta luftosh me ashper.kurajo kurajo kurajo!!!*

----------


## Bledari

Ne jete njeriu ka gezime, vuajtje dhe hidherime cdo gje eshte pjes e ecurise se jetes tone, pa keto jeta nuk ka kuptim.
Dhimbja nje dite do te kaloj por dihet qe do mbetet plage ne zemren tende pergjithmone.
Jetoje jeten me te mirat dhe me te keqiat e saj pasi nje her te vetme jetojme.
Me vjen keq per sa ju ka ndodhur.

Rrespekte e Mia

Bledari

----------


## e panjohura

F.L.M. PER FJALE TE MIRA....           KAM POEZI MJAFT POR NDOSHTA DIKUJT I PENGOJN.
NUK JAM POETE ,NUK SHKRUAN DORA POR ZEMRA......

                       e panjohura

----------


## Ereza

E panjohura  shum te mira te gjitha kto shkrime dhe me shume ndjenje. Ishalla ne te ardhmen shkruan poezi  ku do te lexojm sa e lumtur je .Te pershendes

----------


## e panjohura

U GEZOFSHIT JU E PER MUA............DIJE TE BEHEM EDHE AKTORE NE FAKT ATA QE I KAM AFER KURR NUK I MERZIS ME PERJETIMET E MIJA POR ZEMRA IME E DIN!!!!!!

        e panjohura

----------


## drini_në_TR

*E panjohura*, siç gjërat e mira i shofim tek *'kalojnë*', tek nuk na rrinë përherë pranë... po ashtu edhe gjërat e këqija *'kalojnë'*... edhe të keqes (dhimbjes) i vjen fundi një ditë... 

Më kujtohet një tregim, ose thënie me një të mençur që më vjen të ta tregoj, ka të bëj me një nënë... që rafmet pastë i kish vdekur fëmija...

Kësaj nëne i kish vdekur foshnja e vogël të cilën sapo e kishte lindur. Dhe nga dhimbja e madhe që e pësoi, ajo nuk arrinte ta pranonte se foshnja e saj kish vdekur, mirëpo dilte në qytet dhe pyeste kë t'i dilte përpara se - _"A e di se çfarë ilaçi t'i jap fëmijës tim pasi është shumë sëmurë?"_- dhe kushdo që e shihte me foshnjen e saj në krah, i thoshtë - _"Nënë, po foshnja jot ka vdekur..."_ - mirëpo ajo nuk e pranonte kurrë në botë këtë gjë.

Ndodh që një ditë ajo ndeshet me një murg, e pyet dhe ky i përgjigjet që - _"Po, unë vetë nuk e di ilaçin, mirëpo njoh një njeri të mençur që me siguri e di se çfarë ilaçi i duhet foshnjes tënde,"_ - dhe ajo shkon menjëherë tek ky njeri. Pasi takohet dhe i bën respektet, i rrëfen hallin e saj, dhe ai i përgjigjet pozitivisht - _"Po unë e di një ilaç që mund ta shëroi foshnjen tënde të sëmurë (të vdekur)"_ - dhe kjo i thotë me një frymë - _"Po po, ma thuaj çfarë ilaçi është"_ - dhe i meçuri i thotë - _"Do të shkosh të marrësh tre fara grurë pikërisht nga ajo shtëpi ku nuk u ka ndodhur asnjë humbje e të afërmve, të dashurve, familjarëve, kushërinjëve, apo gjyshërve, dhe kur ta kesh gjetur këtë shtëpi, nga njerëzit e saj do të marrësh tre fara grurë të cilat do ta shërojnë foshnjen tënde"_ - dhe kjo nëna niset menjëherë për të gjetur këto fara.

Shkon dhe troket derë më derë, dhe të gjithëve o u kishte vdekur një babë, o një vlla, o një motër, o një nuse, o një kushëri, o një të njohur tjetër... pra në çdo derë që ajo trokiti dhe pyeti në u kishte vdekur njeri, të gjithë ju përgjigjën se - _"Po, ne na ka ndodhur vdekje"_ - Pas pak kohësh që nuk rreshte së kërkuari shtëpinë e duhur, ajo ulet një ditë e rraskapitur në një stol bashkë me foshnjen e saj në krah, dhe i vijnë në mendje gjithë këta njerëz me të cilët kishte folur dhe të cilëve u kish ndodhur të gjithëve një fatkeqësi. Dhe në këtë moment kjo përsjatet me foshnjen në e saj (të vdekur) në dorë, dhe si pa e ditur pavetëdijshëm ajo e pranon vdekjen e foshnjes së saj. - _"Të gjithëve u ndodh që t'u vdesi një njeri"_ - thotë me vete në ato moment dhe pavetëdijshëm shërohet. Ajo shërohet nga dhimbja e madhe që nuk e lejonte pranimin e humbjes së foshnjes së saj, dhe në atë moment e kupton se për kë ishin këto tre farat e grurit që ajo kërkonte... - _"Të gjithëve u ndodh vdekja"_ - mendoi ajo dhe nisi të vazhdoj jetën e saj...

Të gjithëve ne të njohur e të panjohur na ndodh të përjetojmë dhimbje... por...




 :buzeqeshje: 
Drini.

----------


## e panjohura

Eh more Drini me vdekjen njeriu jeton dhe e pranon por shum veshtir eshte qe te vdesesh per se gjalli...Nuk jam ne at lloj depresioni por thjesht shum veshtir ta pranosh njekohesisht ,,Tradhetin dhe vdekjen"
Flm.per qdo ndihm dhe koment qe do vij nga ata qe nuk tradhetojn jo vetem ne dashuri por ne pergjithesi.. TRADHETARET i urrej me shpirte

                            e panjohura

----------


## Poeti

> Eh more Drini me vdekjen njeriu jeton dhe e pranon por shum veshtir eshte qe te vdesesh per se gjalli...Nuk jam ne at lloj depresioni por thjesht shum veshtir ta pranosh njekohesisht ,,Tradhetin dhe vdekjen"
> Flm.per qdo ndihm dhe koment qe do vij nga ata qe nuk tradhetojn jo vetem ne dashuri por ne pergjithesi.. TRADHETARET i urrej me shpirte
> 
>                             e panjohura


e panjohura, sec me dukesh e njohur ne vuajtjet qe ke pershkruajtur ketu para nesh. Uroj qe te mos ndikojne ne thyerjen tende shpirtere, sepse nuk je e vetmja qe vuan dhe qe derdh lot. Si duket jemi ne dy qe e kemi shterrur oqeanin dhe e derdhim tash permes syve tane. Uroj qe shpirti yt te gjej qetesine dhe ti rikthehesh jetes me shkelqimin e plote!

  Me respekt Poeti

----------

